# Firearms and Shooting > Reloading and Ballistics >  7mm Blaser Magnum info

## Feebz

The 7mm Blaser Mag seems to be growing in popularity so I figure it deserves its own thread. 

Here's some of the info I've collated which might be useful to those that have, or are considering the case.
*
Case Comparison*

L to R.  7mmBM, 7mm SAUM, 300Blaser Magnum


L to R.  7 Rem Mag, 7 LRM, 7BM


L to R. 300Norma, Edge, 300BM, 7BM, 7SAUM


L to R.  7SAUM, 7WSM, 7BM


*Reamer*



*Useful threads*

	https://www.longrangehunting.com/thr.../#post-1249871
	https://www.longrangehunting.com/thr...rience.190052/
	https://www.longrangehunting.com/thr.../#post-1403421
	https://www.longrangehunting.com/thr.../#post-1417368
	https://www.longrangehunting.com/thr.../#post-1419108  Post #6



* Load info from Blaser.*

	Our standard load for use in Blaser Rifles:
o	Non-compressed load of 73gr ADI2217 for 3100fps with 162grHornady ELD-X.
o	Seated to engage the lands.

	7mm Blaser Magnum Load Data from Norma:   

120gn Nosler BST, OAL 78.0mm

Powder	Min Charge (gn)	Velocity (m/s)	Max Charge (gn)	Velocity (m/s)
Norma URP	64.3	955	67.7	1024
Norma 204	65.4	944	68.8	1008
Vihtavuori N150	65.4	944	68.8	1008
Norma MRP	69.7	977	73.3	1046
Vihtavuori N165	69.7	977	73.3	1046
Reloader 22	69.7	977	73.3	1046
IMR7828	69.7	977	73.3	1046

140gn Nosler AB, OAL 78.0mm

Powder	Min Charge (gn)	Velocity (m/s)	Max Charge (gn)	Velocity (m/s)
Norma MRP	65.9	900	69.4	961
Vihtavuori N165	65.9	900	69.4	961
Reloader 22	65.9	900	69.4	961
IMR7828	65.9	900	69.4	961

156gn Norma Oryx, OAL 75.4mm

Powder	Min Charge (gn)	Velocity (m/s)	Max Charge (gn)	Velocity (m/s)
Norma MRP	63.8	858	67.3	908
Vihtavuori N165	63.8	858	67.3	908
Relaoder 22	63.8	858	67.3	908
IMR7828	63.8	858	67.3	908

170gn Norma Oryx, OAL 76.4mm

Powder	Min Charge (gn)	Velocity (m/s)	Max Charge (gn)	Velocity (m/s)
Norma MRP	62.2	833	65.4	881
Vihtavuori N165	62.2	833	65.4	881
Reloader	62.2	833	65.4	881
IMR7828	62.2	833	65.4	881







*Load info emailed from Berger Bullets.* 

COAL 3.300"
26" barrel
180gr bullet

Reloader 26
Min  63gr   2769fps
Max 66.2gr  2896fps   89% full

ADI 2225
Min 69gr  2791fps
Max 72.6gr 2936fps   104% full


I'm hoping people will add real world data to this thread and it'll become a useful resource for all.

As usual, be careful. Start low and use these as a guide only.

----------


## Shootm

@Kiwi Greg would have the real world data.

----------


## Tim Dicko

> The 7mm Blaser Mag seems to be growing in popularity so I figure it deserves its own thread. 
> 
> Here's some of the info I've collated which might be useful to those that have, or are considering the case.
> *
> Case Comparison*
> 
> L to R.  7mmBM, 7mm SAUM, 300Blaser Magnum
> Attachment 89195
> 
> ...


good work mate

----------


## Feebz

> good work mate


Thanks mate.  Hope that Totonka pack is still going well for you.

----------


## Tim Dicko

> Thanks mate.  Hope that Totonka pack is still going well for you.


its going awesome as. its seen a heap of use. love it thankyou. im thinking of one day building a 7mm blaser. its good seeing load data figures. i would be stoked with that accuracy!

----------


## 199p

> its going awesome as. its seen a heap of use. love it thankyou. im thinking of one day building a 7mm blaser. its good seeing load data figures. i would be stoked with that accuracy!


Bro you sound like Jono

----------


## Tim Dicko

> Bro you sound like Jono


bro i could be the biggest tyre kicker in the world. Short arms long pockets.

----------


## Kiwi Greg

Built a few now, goes well enough to scare the pants off a 28 Nosler with 10 grains less powder  :Have A Nice Day: 

The latest one, https://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co....-magnum-42702/

I have 7 Blaser Mag & 6.5-7 Blaser reamers & soon a 300 Blaser mag reamer  :Have A Nice Day: 

I'm happy to build a 7 Blaser Mag on a T3 Tikka, won't build a 28 Nosler on one though....

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> The 7mm Blaser Mag seems to be growing in popularity so I figure it deserves its own thread. 
> 
> Here's some of the info I've collated which might be useful to those that have, or are considering the case.
> *
> Case Comparison*
> 
> L to R.  7mmBM, 7mm SAUM, 300Blaser Magnum
> Attachment 89195
> 
> ...


Some of your data is aways off, 72.6 of 2225 with a 180 will ensure you won't need a primer tool to put a primer in a case, or  at least nail polish etc to keep it in there....I couldn't/wouldn't run that even with a longer COAL

----------


## outdoorlad

@Kiwi Greg what sort of barrel life would you expect with a 6.5-7 Blaser & what speed from say a 140gn pill?

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> @Kiwi Greg what sort of barrel life would you expect with a 6.5-7 Blaser & what speed from say a 140gn pill?


I can't imagine it would be great but at least 5-700 maybe if looked after nicely, ie hunting rifle, not gong/Goat/Varmint rifle.

IIRC 140-43s easily past 3200fps would have to check the data

----------


## 260rem

> I can't imagine it would be great but at least 5-700 maybe if looked after nicely, ie hunting rifle, not gong/Goat/Varmint rifle.
> 
> IIRC 140-43s easily past 3200fps would have to check the data


Well there is load development sighting in and practice and fa hunting trips to a barrel

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> Well there is load development sighting in and practice and fa hunting trips to a barrel


Yep just like a big 7mm, if you get it all organised inside 200 rounds which is quite doable there is still 3-500 rounds for hunting which is tons, at least 5-10+ years worth of hunting.

If its less you have spent tons on Ammo, diesel & choppers so can easily afford the eleven hundred to twelve hundred ish to replace the barrel   :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## PERRISCICABA

great thread…regards the 6.5, i assume it was more likely to run 150+ grains in it…

cheers

----------


## Double Shot

Hey Greg,

Your thoughts on comparing a 6.5x68 RWS with the the 300 Blaser, just looking a basic dimensions they look very similar, even their H2O capacity.
I have a 300 Blaser and love it, and currently building a 6.5x68RWS so find this thread interesting.
Both are hunting rifles.

Cheers

----------


## DLW

How do they go on a tikka action? Can you seat close to the lands with a 162/180gr eld’s and still mag feed?

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> How do they go on a tikka action? Can you seat close to the lands with a 162/180gr eld’s and still mag feed?


Yep no problem built a few on Tikkas, they just have to be throated accordingly  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Tahr

> Yep no problem built a few on Tikkas, they just have to be throated accordingly


Is the case efficient enough to handle a shorter barrel (say, 22") I wonder, and do you think it would give a worthwhile margin over the SAUM at that length?

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> Is the case efficient enough to handle a shorter barrel (say, 22") I wonder, and do you think it would give a worthwhile margin over the SAUM at that length?


I have a 24" test one on a Tikka that goes unbelievably well so I would say yes.

----------


## jpndave

What are you all seeing with COAL for a 7 Blaser and 180gr (ELD-M and Hybrids) bullets? Any chance this would work in a mid-length action?

----------


## chainsaw

running mine 3.265 COL with 180 VLDs.   cant see that fitting a mid length action ?

----------


## Lowang

Hello All,
I too have been bitten by the 7mm Blaser bug, I have brass on the way and good stock of berger 7mm match bullets on hand to dummy up some rounds to get an idea of what i want in a reamer but i am leaning towards a min spec chamber with about .230" free bore.
My plan is to first built a heavy long range rifle with a 26-28" barrel then a lighter hunting rifle later on.
Does anyone have real world load data with the 180gr weight bullets loaded with AR2217 and AR2225?

regards Sam

----------


## chainsaw

RL26 is your friend for BM

----------


## Lowang

> RL26 is your friend for BM


RL26 does look intriguing but there is no freight option to bring the Alliant powders into my state so its availability to me is limited. I also would want to most temp stable combination i can get even if that requires sacrificing a little velocity hence my interest in the ADI powders.

regards Sam

----------


## Gkp

Hi guys, this caliber sounds like the way forward. I am thinking about building one of these and was wanting to know the following from those shooting the 7BM:
Barrel length?
Twist rate?
Projectile weight?
Velocity?
Accuracy?
Thanks, much appreciated.

----------


## camo wsm

> Hi guys, this caliber sounds like the way forward. I am thinking about building one of these and was wanting to know the following from those shooting the 7BM:
> Barrel length?
> Twist rate?
> Projectile weight?
> Velocity?
> Accuracy?
> Thanks, much appreciated.


So far have done them from 24”-27”
All 1:8 twist
All running 180’s
Velocity 3000-3100 accuracy loads with rl26
Accuracy very good so far seems to be a nice well balanced combo,

----------


## andyanimal31

Any one got a trim length for the 7mm blaser magnum?

Sent from my SM-A125F using Tapatalk

----------


## Jit

In my rifle Im good with 2.34in

----------


## Jit

> Hi guys, this caliber sounds like the way forward. I am thinking about building one of these and was wanting to know the following from those shooting the 7BM:
> Barrel length?
> Twist rate?
> Projectile weight?
> Velocity?
> Accuracy?
> Thanks, much appreciated.


24in 
8.4 twist 
180 VLD or ELDM
RL26
2960 with VLD 3020 with ELDM 
Proof carbon Barrel, lone peak Ti action. 
Accuracy. 
It loves  VLD Hunting close to the lands. 

Issue is getting brass or paying 350 for 50 cases. and of course RL26. And VLDs.  And dies , Its a pricey game.

----------


## Tirau

> 24in 
> 8.4 twist 
> 180 VLD or ELDM
> RL26
> 2960 with VLD 3020 with ELDM 
> Proof carbon Barrel, lone peak Ti action. 
> Accuracy. 
> It loves  VLD Hunting close to the lands. 
> 
> Issue is getting brass or paying 350 for 50 cases. and of course RL26. And VLDs.  And dies , Its a pricey game.


How much r26 ya packing in there, just about to work up some loads on one Camwsm built for me. Got a heap of 2225
And few tubs of r26

----------


## Jit

65-66 of RL26 
2225 doesnt leave me much space for long projectiles.

----------


## Eldarado

Hi guys,

Has anyone had any experience running 175gr Hornady ELD-x's in a 7mm Blaser? I havent had much luck finding any date online.

----------


## Kelton

> Hi guys,
> 
> Has anyone had any experience running 175gr Hornady ELD-x's in a 7mm Blaser? I havent had much luck finding any date online.



That was my first projectile I ran what do you want to know?

----------


## chainsaw

Data for 180ELDM would be a good starting point

----------


## Seventenths

I'm following this thread with interest as I have a T3 in 7mm Rem Mag I'm keen to re-barrel and the 7mm Blaser is one that tickles my fancy along with a 7mm SAUM.

Out of interest if I was to be running 162 gr projectiles out of a Blaser with a 21-22 inch barrel and an over barrel DPT suppressor what velocities would I be looking at?

Also, who would you get the re-barrelling done by as neither Trueflite & Gunworks have reamers for this calibre?

Also, what dies are people running for their blasers?

----------


## Eldarado

> That was my first projectile I ran what do you want to know?


Hi Kelton,

Interested in your loading data, how the bullet performed on game at distance, how easy it to tune the bullet.

I would rather run with a 180gr Berger Hunting VLD personally - but they are like hens teeth to find at the moment

----------


## Eldarado

> Data for 180ELDM would be a good starting point


Good point, thank you

----------


## rod

I get 2950 with the 180vld out of a 24 inch tube  with reloader 26

----------


## Gkp

69 grains of Rl26 in a 26 inch tube should spit a 180 eldm at 3050 fps plus or minus 30 fps

----------


## Kelton

> Hi Kelton,
> 
> Interested in your loading data, how the bullet performed on game at distance, how easy it to tune the bullet.
> 
> I would rather run with a 180gr Berger Hunting VLD personally - but they are like hens teeth to find at the moment



I had some great ones and I had some shockers 800mtrs was like a brick went threw a big red id go as far as saying the best performance iv seen from a bullet but then I had them not open at 300ish ranges and pencil threw twice iv had that with just about every weight eldx though over a range of calibres. I changed to the 180 Berger after the last pencil threw . Easy and accurate though not as accurate as the Berger but not much in it at all . Reloader 26 and 2225 went very well

----------


## Kelton

> I'm following this thread with interest as I have a T3 in 7mm Rem Mag I'm keen to re-barrel and the 7mm Blaser is one that tickles my fancy along with a 7mm SAUM.
> 
> Out of interest if I was to be running 162 gr projectiles out of a Blaser with a 21-22 inch barrel and an over barrel DPT suppressor what velocities would I be looking at?
> 
> Also, who would you get the re-barrelling done by as neither Trueflite & Gunworks have reamers for this calibre?
> 
> Also, what dies are people running for their blasers?


3050 as a guess 21” was running 2950ish with 180 vlds . If going shorter than 24 and running 160class bullets I’d recommend a saum. Dies and brass are unobtainable for the blaser and will be for some time rebarreling can be in Tauranga threw alpine precision or Nelson ways by at terminator products they did both have reamers I’d assume they still do

----------


## grandpamac

> Hey Greg,
> 
> Your thoughts on comparing a 6.5x68 RWS with the the 300 Blaser, just looking a basic dimensions they look very similar, even their H2O capacity.
> I have a 300 Blaser and love it, and currently building a 6.5x68RWS so find this thread interesting.
> Both are hunting rifles.
> 
> Cheers


Greeting All,
Nice to see the 6.5x68 mentioned. Interesting that a cartridge with its roots before WW2 still gets mentioned in such company. The more things change the more they stay the same.
Regards Grandpamac.

----------


## Eldarado

> 69 grains of Rl26 in a 26 inch tube should spit a 180 eldm at 3050 fps plus or minus 30 fps


Hi Kelton,

Very interesting - Im thinking ill stay away from the eldx's and wait until i can get my hands on some Bergers.

I appreciate the info

----------


## Tirau

Im stumped, working up a load for a new blaser, 26in bartlin 110 down the tube. Im tapped out at 66grn of r26/180eldms. ejector marks and heavy bolt. Speed is 2987fps  65grn is @2967 and shoots ok. This does seem sloooow. Im 15tho away from the lands and barrel is clean. Anyone else had similar issues?

----------


## Friwi

Isn’t your barrel supposed to have the speed get a bit faster after 100 to 200 or so rounds? Which would put you right with the speed that guys have.

----------


## chainsaw

Aye seems a bit early to be hitting pressure. I’m running 180 VLDs with 67-68 gn RL26 for 3050-3060 fps.  Pressure signs started at 68.3gn. Have not tried ELDMs . What’s your COAL?

----------


## Kelton

Yea same here I ran 3060 on a new barrel 67-68 gns

----------


## Tirau

> Aye seems a bit early to be hitting pressure. Im running 180 VLDs with 67-68 gn RL26 for 3050-3060 fps.  Pressure signs started at 68.3gn. Have not tried ELDMs . Whats your COAL?


3.325 COAL

----------


## Tirau

> Yea same here I ran 3060 on a new barrel 67-68 gns


I was not far off that speed with 67 but stopped there, Brass took a beating, kinda wanted to look after it as there’s  none available.

----------

